# Best Case to Keep my Kindle Slim?



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

I want a case that is sleek, a good gel cover would be great. I just don't know which.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I can recommend the M-skin from M-edge:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp

It's one of my favorite covers because it offers protection without adding extra bulk. Personally, I also find that the Kindle of comfortable to hold in this cover.


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

rittsi said:


> I can recommend the M-skin from M-edge:
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp
> 
> It's one of my favorite covers because it offers protection without adding extra bulk. Personally, I also find that the Kindle of comfortable to hold in this cover.


Thanks, I do like this one. But, I don't know how easy it will be to read the keys with it over them.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

Someone else actually recommended this one to me. I love how little bulk it would add, but I didn't purchase it.
http://www.myincipio.com/Amazon-Kindle-3-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Amazon-Kindle-3-NGP-Matte-Semi-Rigid-Soft-Shell-Case.asp

This one is Silicone, and it is very light weight and has good grip and protection.
http://www.myincipio.com/Amazon-Kindle-3-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Amazon-Kindle-3-dermaSHOT-Silicone-Case.asp

I really like Incipio.


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

Leilani said:


> Someone else actually recommended this one to me. I love how little bulk it would add, but I didn't purchase it.
> http://www.myincipio.com/Amazon-Kindle-3-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Amazon-Kindle-3-NGP-Matte-Semi-Rigid-Soft-Shell-Case.asp
> 
> This one is Silicone, and it is very light weight and has good grip and protection.
> ...


Thanks so much! The second one was EXACTLY what I was looking for!


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

Irving said:


> Thanks so much! The second one was EXACTLY what I was looking for!


You're welcome! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

oops, posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

_Best Case to Keep my Kindle Slim? _

Is it wrong that I saw this topic and thought, "A Kindle doesn't need a case to keep slim, just plenty of exercise".


----------

